# 2014 JKU hitch upgrade



## NJKCM883 (Dec 18, 2013)

Good morning everyone,

I recently invested in a 2017 Honda Hss1132ATD (prob close to 310lbs loaded with gas) I planned on carrying on the hitch rack i currently have (Maxxtow aluminum rack, 48"L x 30" wide with a 40" ramp) It worked great on my dads silverado but i am still skeptical about the racks strength although its listed for 500lb capacity. I am looking for a few pointers, Does anyone know of or have fabbed up a beefier receiver hitch for the JKU or bumper with beefed up hitch. The quadratec one i currently have is rated for 350lb tongue so i am RIGHT at the limited with the blower on it. The reason i am asking for a beefed up hitch is id like to get a stronger/probably heavier carrier for the operation. 

All input will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Kyle


----------

